# Strangest people/conversations you remember while riding on the chair?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I like to make it as awkward as possible for people that I'm forced to ride the chairlift with. Moms don't like it when you talk about fist fucking hookers.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

a good start to an interesting thread. that had to be weird seeing him rip up a double black after that hahahha


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> I have a couple to start it off!
> 
> Went up the chairlift with a couple guys at Keystone, I shut off music and said "What's up guys?" They just kinda kept talking to each other and ignored me, which is fine by me. Then about halfway up the chair they kinda start making out, nothing crazy but a lot of heavy petting going on between a couple definite dudes. I'm a pretty progressive guy, but come on! It was a pretty awkward ride up.
> 
> ...


Two dudes making out next to me on lift would be really uncomfortable, a dude making out with a chick on the lift pretty awkward, two chicks makin out and i'm not getting off the lift haha. And it seems the british dude was fucking with you pretty hardcore tho.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

que said:


> a good start to an interesting thread. that had to be weird seeing him rip up a double black after that hahahha


Damnit my post got deleted. Anyway, I hate lifts so maybe he just has an issue with lifts. Going down a steep ass black? No issues. I despise lifts when they rock alot because of the stop/start from some scrub eating shit. I don't know why, I think it's just the lack of control.

Anyway, my oddest convo was with this girl who appeared to be in her early 20s just railing on snowboarders and drinking on the slopes. Odd part was she was a boarder, seemed to be self hating.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I was just starting out boarding (maybe my 3rd time up) and I was riding alone, waiting in line when this dad with two little girls asks if his daughter could ride up with me. I say sure...why not. This little girl talked non-stop the entire way up the mountain. ..and I mean non-stop. Then, right at the end she gets really quiet, looks over at me and says, "I'm not very good at getting off the lift." ...so I'm think, great..neither am I. As soon as we start to get off the lift she shoves me in the back and wipes me out, then skiis off to her dad and sister leaving me there to untangle myself from the out-of-bounds net. :dunno:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

RedRomo said:


> I was just starting out boarding (maybe my 3rd time up) and I was riding alone, waiting in line when this dad with two little girls asks if his daughter could ride up with me. I say sure...why not. This little girl talked non-stop the entire way up the mountain. ..and I mean non-stop. Then, right at the end she gets really quiet, looks over at me and says, "I'm not very good at getting off the lift." ...so I'm think, great..neither am I. As soon as we start to get off the lift she shoves me in the back and wipes me out, then skiis off to her dad and sister leaving me there to untangle myself from the out-of-bounds net. :dunno:


Not sure why....but the mental image of that almost made me spit beer all over my monitor. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

At giants ridge, in bum fuck nowhere minnesota, I caught a lift with a Danish guy that I happened to have mutual friends with, in fucking Denmark. This world is small.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

RedRomo said:


> I was just starting out boarding (maybe my 3rd time up) and I was riding alone, waiting in line when this dad with two little girls asks if his daughter could ride up with me. I say sure...why not. This little girl talked non-stop the entire way up the mountain. ..and I mean non-stop. Then, right at the end she gets really quiet, looks over at me and says, "I'm not very good at getting off the lift." ...so I'm think, great..neither am I. As soon as we start to get off the lift she shoves me in the back and wipes me out, then skiis off to her dad and sister leaving me there to untangle myself from the out-of-bounds net. :dunno:


LOL after two yrs of riding together, my riding buddy STILL does that shit to me. We kinda wrestle for who will ride on the left lol. A couple of yrs ago a kid pissed his pants on the way up. Thing is I ride out east and our lift rides are like 10 mins tops. I felt bad for the lil guy since he was wearing beige pants and anyone with half a brain could see he pissed himself.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My weirdest ride was with some skier in his 40s or so who spent the whole time ranting about snowboards and snowboarders. He was serious too, this guy should be at Alta. Seymour's generally pretty mellow (forum skier-hating threads notwithstanding) so this was kind of shocking to me -- and it's really the only time I've ever encountered the hating like that.

I got a small bit of revenge at the top though. He had all snowboarders pegged as a bunch of young punks and obviously thought he was landing verbal haymakers on me. So near the top of the lift I put up my goggles so he could see the gray hair and crowsfeet, and I just smiled at him. Didn't hear another word.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't recall any _really_ noteworthy conversations but I find it peculiar that people are willing to discuss very personal stuff next to a stranger. For example, a lady was talking to her coworker about having an affair on her husband, hoping he wouldn't find out. Hey, I can hear you speaking because I'm 6" away from you and you have no idea who I am or if I know anyone who knows your husband.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i was on a chair lift with these collage kids. I was minding my own business and i heard them talking. i got curious and lowered my music. This girl starting taking about wanting to get her nipple pierced. The guy was saying he wanted his ear pierced and that if he pierced his ear she would pierce her nipple. Then she said how she has always wanted an excuse to pierce her nipple. All together it was just a wierd conversation.:dunno:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

A weird old guy who was so weird and creepy. I was thinking about jumping off the lift :laugh:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Going to sunshine on gondola. 4 guys were talking about money, how they dont make enough for all the drinking, one guy lost 700 bucks at a concert, and another dude went back crap crazy over taking viagra and some E. I left the gondola feeling good that im not into drugs.....


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> A weird old guy who was so weird and creepy. I was thinking about jumping off the lift :laugh:


You were riding the lift with Chomps? :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> You were riding the lift with Chomps? :laugh:


Ohhhhhh!!! Zing! I'd ride the lift with Chomps any time.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Nothing too weird, but I once rode up with this middle aged woman sitting next to me. To begin with she was pleasant enough, said hi and such. She inquired about my family, so I made the mistake of asking if she was up there with her family. She whips out a pic (regular photo, mind you) of her grandchild so fast, it made my head spin :dizzy:. And she goes into verbal diarrhea about her grandchild, daughter in law, son, etc. All lame stuff, nothing snarky but WAY TMI. Was glad when it was time to get off :yahoo:.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Last season it was a guy who was so drunk I'm not even sure how he made it on and off the lift. The whole time he talked about how much he had to drink that day and how when he rides he leaves his girlfriend at the lodge. Apparently, every time he rides she sits in the lodge all day by herself. 

I also managed to catch the lift with a group of guys I saw in the park two or three runs earlier. I remembered them because one of the dudes went head first into the ice after hitting a small kicker. I noticed I was sitting next to the guy when his buddy started showing him a video of the yardsale. I asked the guy if he was ok (he was riding a rental with no helmet), he looked over at me with a totally glazed look on his face and showed me the roadrash looking ice burn on his face from sliding on his face down the hill. :dizzy: I took that as a "no".


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> You were riding the lift with Chomps? :laugh:


oh snap. :laugh:

Poor chomps sure gets it around here.

I actually am one of very few people to have ridden a lift with him and survived. I can vouch for him, the creepy factor doesn't translate to the analog world. haha


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Was on last week in MI with a soccer mom, of all people! :blowup:

She was complaining about how the beginner hill was apparently too steep for her kids. I said it looked fine and she started bitching at me for saying something "_unsafe_" about her kids. It got annoying. Too annoying. So about halfway up the lift I started strapping in so I'd be able to get away from her quickly when we got off, and of course, she started bitching at me even more. "Oh my gosh! It's _unsafe_ to do that on the chairlift!" I didn't bring my board up on the lift or anything (which could've made it dangerous for her); I just stayed in position, held the back bar with my right hand and worked the ratchets with my left hand.
Still she bitched at me but I got away and luckily didn't come across her for the rest of the day. The other people I spoke with on the lift there were quite nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! Zing! I'd ride the lift with Chomps any time.





sabatoa said:


> oh snap. :laugh:
> 
> Poor chomps sure gets it around here.
> 
> I actually am one of very few people to have ridden a lift with him and survived. I can vouch for him, the creepy factor doesn't translate to the analog world. haha


Thanks for the good word guy's!! I appreciate the vote of confidence regarding my reputation!! :thumbsup:

_(...I'll have the money wired to your accounts by end of business Mon.!)_ :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

Last season there was a guy who said he'd give his friend $5 to jump off the ski lift... And he did :eusa_clap: Unfortunately he never got the money haha


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

oh gawd.....I wish I wasn't such a stoner and I could remember all the weird freaks I've shared a chair/gondi ride with!!!

Just yesterday I about kicked some fucking bro-brah skiier in the shin! I hop on an almost full gondi as a solo rider. So it's 6 skiers and me in the gondola headed to the top. The super extreme bro skiers were debating where to ride 

"lets go do this supernarrow EXTREME Chute" 

"no bro, I did that yesterday, it was way icy" 

"what about this one?" 

"No, thats all tracked out and crappy snow" 

on and on they went the ENTIRE ride..now mind you it had been snowing all morning and there was probably about 5 inches of fresh on the ground and due to wind there was huge pockets of pow to be found for sure... I was happily looking out the gondi window deciding where to ride when one of the ultra cool bros says to me 

"wow you look really excited. it's not like it's epic POW or anything" 

"well, I just don't ski enough to be so jaded. I still get excited about POW, sorry you are so unhappy to be skiing today"

that shut them right the fuck up....lol



oh the best was some dude asking me if I was on the same Spring Break ski trip as his daughter. I pull up my googles and facemask and say "thanks, but no" I am close to 40 and very much look it so that shocked him to say the least. 

Let's see..... I used to work on a really bad television show and while I usually don't mention what I do I stupidly told someone which show I worked on and that since it was just cancelled I was unemployed and living in mammoth until I found another gig. 


He then proceeds to tell me how it was the fucking worst show on TV, how it should have been cancelled years ago and he watched every single episode just to see how bad it was. I think we rode off the lift and he was still yellung about what trash it was. ahhh..that's some good times right there. 

I had some dude hitting on me in the gondi (ONCE!!!) and then I asked if he wanted to ride with me. I think where I wanted to ride freaked him out and he took the wussy way down the mountain. I followed him anyway, so he motions me to stop in the trees. We smoke a j and then he says "later!" and takes off!? So I let him go ...maybe he wasn't hitting on me? Who knows....but thanks for the hit off the j regardless..lol


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey mixie, do you mind if I ask... what TV show was it?

I probably haven't seen it because I don't watch TV very often, but I was just curious.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Hey mixie, do you mind if I ask... what TV show was it?
> 
> I probably haven't seen it because I don't watch TV very often, but I was just curious.



sigh...CSI Miami it's embarassing to say the least which is why I don't usually share. 


david caruso is quite controversial so it seems!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

my favorite was gettin seperated from my friends on the lift. And being really pissed as i always toke on the ride up. So i get on the lift with a couple in their 40's quarter the way up the dude pulls out a fatty and starts tokin with his wife, needless to say i got it for free that day. Also on days i wear my cow suit id have some interesting convo's with people.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> ...Also on days i wear my cow suit id have some interesting convo's with people.


...you wear a Cow Suit to ride??? :blink:

...and _"*I'm*"_ the one people call creepy enough that someone might jump off the lift???? :WTF::question: :RantExplode: :sarcasm:




:laugh:


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> sigh...CSI Miami it's embarassing to say the least which is why I don't usually share.
> 
> 
> david caruso is quite controversial so it seems!


I saw parts of that show a couple of times, and didn't think it was _that_ bad.

I assume you had a role off-camera. 
Unless you're Kim Delaney. :laugh: 
Either way, it's still pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Cow suit > penguin suit**

**unless actually DOING a penguin then cow suit<penguin suit


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Speaking of animal suits, I frequently saw a skier in a white rabbit costume at 2 different hills last season. 
One day I was with my 2 friends in the park at Timber Ridge, and there was a few other guys including himself... when suddenly he takes the head of the costume off! hmy:
If you've ever played a game called Halo, that would be like if Master Chief took his helmet off, not quite as epic though. 

In the end, the rabbit guy was a cool person. I think he did it just as a joke, unless he had some sort of passion for fluffy white animals... 

I've actually considered wearing some bizarre costume myself just for the fun of freaking people out. As long as I could get my helmet discreetly under it, of course. After all the heavy slams I've taken, I *refuse* to ride without my helmet. I do have that large alien mask I could fit in my Heli pack...


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://www.bestpricetoys.com/images/imported/33741.jpg shes a beaut


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.bestpricetoys.com/images/imported/33741.jpg shes a beaut













So was it worth paying $122 to wear that when snowboarding?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> So was it worth paying $122 to wear that when snowboarding?


depends do you like having girls putting thier tities all over you all day, you just run when thoose lil bastards come running.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> depends do you like having girls putting thier tities all over you all day, you just run when thoose lil bastards come running.


Sure they're not just single titties with four nipples? 
Gotta get some of that milk! :tongue4:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> depends do you like having girls putting thier tities all over you all day, you just run when thoose lil bastards come running.





Gdog42 said:


> Sure they're not just single titties with four nipples?
> Gotta get some of that milk! :tongue4:


:huh: No!! ...Seriously??? :blink:

..._I'm_ the creepy one????? :blink: mg:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> :huh: No!! ...Seriously??? :blink:
> 
> ..._I'm_ the creepy one????? :blink: mg:


im usally stoned half the time :dizzy:, i guess its a little creepy but hey fat guys need love to. I ever had a chick do a crotch grab once to see if i was a chick or a dude. I think parents get pissed when there kids come over and i tell them to fuck off.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> I've actually considered wearing some bizarre costume myself just for the fun of freaking people out. As long as I could get my helmet discreetly under it, of course. After all the heavy slams I've taken, I *refuse* to ride without my helmet. I do have that large alien mask I could fit in my Heli pack...


Years ago on the first of April I saw a large chunky man snowboarding in nothing but a black speedo, snowboard boots and a black Giro Helmet. I was like mg: It was funny, I laughed everytime I saw him.

I never had anything crazy happen except when these guys started doing lines of coke off one of their boards in the Keystone Gondola back in the day when the cabins were green. I was like no thanks. Some crazy shit has went down in those old green cabins.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> im usally stoned half the time :dizzy:, i guess its a little creepy but hey fat guys need love to.


Hey, just yankin yur chain!!! I'm just funnin cuz early on around here I got tagged as bein a little creepy for being an "old fart" who uses too many smileys n shit! Since I am interweb ignorant, (...and somewhat of a Social Retard!) I didn't know that that was a "creepy ol kiddie diddler" kinda thing! That n I sorta got carried away joking with one r two of the female members who didn't know me from Adam!! (Mixie. ..._genuinely_ sorry if I creeped u out for real!!! Can I still b your secret interwebz stalker?? ) 

It's been sort of a running gag around here ever since, so I just decided to "Go with it" and totally Own It!!!

(...although, the last couple of comments on this & some other threads. Has me thinking I may have "_owned it_" a little too convincingly! :dunno: :laugh: then I saw your post n figured,.. Aww Hell, I aint nowhere _NEAR_ that creepy!!! ) :blink: :laugh:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey, just yankin yur chain!!! I'm just funnin cuz early on around here I got tagged as bein a little creepy for being an "old fart" who uses too many smileys n shit! Since I am interweb ignorant, (...and somewhat of a Social Retard!) I didn't know that that was a "creepy ol kiddie diddler" kinda thing! That n I sorta got carried away joking with one r two of the female members who didn't know me from Adam!! (Mixie. ..._genuinely_ sorry if I creeped u out for real!!! Can I still b your secret interwebz stalker?? )
> 
> It's been sort of a running gag around here ever since, so I just decided to "Go with it" and totally Own It!!!
> 
> (...last couple of comments tho. Has me thinking I may have "owned it" a little too convincingly! :dunno: :laugh: then I saw your post n figured,.. Aww Hell, I aint nowhere _NEAR_ that creepy!!! ) :blink: :laugh:


:laugh::yahoo::eusa_clap::dizzy:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey, just yankin yur chain!!! I'm just funnin cuz early on around here I got tagged as bein a little creepy for being an "old fart" who uses too many smileys n shit! Since I am interweb ignorant, (...and somewhat of a Social Retard!) I didn't know that that was a "creepy ol kiddie diddler" kinda thing! That n I sorta got carried away joking with one r two of the female members who didn't know me from Adam!! (Mixie. ..._genuinely_ sorry if I creeped u out for real!!! Can I still b your secret interwebz stalker?? )
> 
> It's been sort of a running gag around here ever since, so I just decided to "Go with it" and totally Own It!!!
> 
> (...last couple of comments tho. Has me thinking I may have "owned it" a little too convincingly! :dunno: :laugh: then I saw your post n figured,.. Aww Hell, I aint nowhere _NEAR_ that creepy!!! ) :blink: :laugh:


 hahaha im just the type of guy who doent give a fuck what people think and like to have fun. But due to the fact i fucked my knee up and cant get outta the house i just cruise the fourm cause its the closet ill get to snowboarding this year. :yahoo::laugh::cheeky4::tempted:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> (Mixie. ..._genuinely_ sorry if I creeped u out for real!!! Can I still b your secret interwebz stalker?? )



you only wish you could creep me out....keep trying old man. :huh:


I have had sooo many WTF convos on the chair--I wish I could remember them all to post here....


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> But due to the fact i fucked my knee up and cant get outta the house i just cruise the fourm cause its the closet ill get to snowboarding this year. :yahoo::laugh::cheeky4::tempted:


Really? That's sad, I feel really sorry for you man.:sad: I know I'd literally go insane if I found out I couldn't go snowboarding for the rest of the season!

Now I'm really glad I bought those Demon Soft-cap knee guards. I temporarily messed up my knee in a dirt bike crash over a year ago. All last season when snowboarding I had to wear a home-made soft cap knee pad on my right knee due to it becoming more sensitive to pain on impact than my other knee, which was fine. It's better now though, but this season I decided to buy a set of legitimate snowboarding knee pads anyway, which are much better. I've already taken a few hits in the park and have been fine!

Hope you get recover soon!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Really? That's sad, I feel really sorry for you man.:sad: I know I'd literally go insane if I found out I couldn't go snowboarding for the rest of the season!
> 
> Now I'm really glad I bought those Demon Soft-cap knee guards. I temporarily messed up my knee in a dirt bike crash over a year ago. All last season when snowboarding I had to wear a home-made soft cap knee pad on my right knee due to it becoming more sensitive to pain on impact than my other knee, which was fine. It's better now though, but this season I decided to buy a set of legitimate snowboarding knee pads anyway, which are much better. I've already taken a few hits in the park and have been fine!
> 
> Hope you get recover soon!


Whatcha ride? i gotta sell mine now. IT is what it is man, fun fact trees are a bitch. Im just glad i get to ride again at first my doc said there was a chance id never board again, but hey i stay positive ill be out there next year. Now i gotta get use to the idea of having to do all sports with a knee brace. worst part is i didnt even get to touch the snow this year.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> Whatcha ride? i gotta sell mine now. IT is what it is man, fun fact trees are a bitch. Im just glad i get to ride again at first my doc said there was a chance id never board again, but hey i stay positive ill be out there next year. Now i gotta get use to the idea of having to do all sports with a knee brace. worst part is i didnt even get to touch the snow this year.


So, how exactly did you damage your knee?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> So, how exactly did you damage your knee?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/slam-section/51313-riding-after-knee-injury.html what type of dirtbike you ride 250, 450?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't have a dirt bike or ride often. When I crashed it was at a friend's place who let me borrow the bike, and then me and another guy got into a bit of a race...
That was actually my first time and I haven't really done it since. Although I crashed, it was really fun and I'd like to try it again some time.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> I don't have a dirt bike or ride often. When I crashed it was at a friend's place who let me borrow the bike, and then me and another guy got into a bit of a race...
> That was actually my first time and I haven't really done it since. Although I crashed, it was really fun and I'd like to try it again some time.


there so much fun i reside in annapolis md so i used to ride at travis patrannas house every now and then, course he is never home either.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Thanks for the good word guy's!! I appreciate the vote of confidence regarding my reputation!! :thumbsup:
> 
> _(...I'll have the money wired to your accounts by end of business Mon.!)_ :laugh: :laugh:


It's alright man it was pick on me last week and you're in the sights this week! :wavetowel2:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> My weirdest ride was with some skier in his 40s or so who spent the whole time ranting about snowboards and snowboarders. He was serious too, this guy should be at Alta. Seymour's generally pretty mellow (forum skier-hating threads notwithstanding) so this was kind of shocking to me -- and it's really the only time I've ever encountered the hating like that.
> 
> I got a small bit of revenge at the top though. He had all snowboarders pegged as a bunch of young punks and obviously thought he was landing verbal haymakers on me. So near the top of the lift I put up my goggles so he could see the gray hair and crowsfeet, and I just smiled at him. Didn't hear another word.


I get this alot when I ski. I feel like a double agent. Then I take a lunch break and switch to my board, and the SAME guy who was ranting about boards looked at me and just kept to himself on the lift. You could tell he was very confused because he could have SWORN he saw me on skis moments ago!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have changed my sig based on a convo I overheard this morning where some blowhard was "educating" his friend on snowboarding lingo.

I couldn't say anything. I just couldn't. I was totally speechless.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I have changed my sig based on a convo I overheard this morning where some blowhard was "educating" his friend on snowboarding lingo.
> 
> I couldn't say anything. I just couldn't. I was totally speechless.


I'm just curious- what exactly did he say?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> I'm just curious- what exactly did he say?


Really? Go read his signature, then see if you need to ask this again. :blink:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> Really? Go read his signature, then see if you need to ask this again. :blink:


I think most of us have signatures turned off... I don't need to see all your creative signatures all the time!

That said I'd like to know what it said too!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Really? Go read his signature, then see if you need to ask this again. :blink:





> I think most of us have signatures turned off... I don't need to see all your creative signatures all the time!
> 
> That said I'd like to know what it said too!


Yeah, his signature wasn't displayed. I'll check the profile for it...

"A frontside lipslide is not the same thing as a scorpion!!"


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I was riding the chairlift at a local mountain with a stranger on a pow day and I asked him if he rides here regularly, he replied by saying "only when the conditions are right". I was rode with him and his friends and the next chairlift up he complains that "there is too much snow" LMAO. That was one convo that stands for me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> Yeah, his signature wasn't displayed. I'll check the profile for it...
> 
> "A frontside lipslide is not the same thing as a scorpion!!"


Something EXTREMELY strange is going on with this website. That is indeed what I changed my sig to. Some posters complained that my sigs were turned off (never did that), and now my sig is back to what it was before.

WTF??????

Edit: checked my CP, and it shows the lipslide sig even though in the forums I'm seeing the morality sig. Oooooooo, we're broken big time.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I have changed my sig based on a convo I overheard this morning where some blowhard was "educating" his friend on snowboarding lingo.
> 
> I couldn't say anything. I just couldn't. I was totally speechless.


To be fair, there's a good chance that the guy was just messing with his friend. In which case he gets a double-word score because he got me too. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Something EXTREMELY strange is going on with this website. That is indeed what I changed my sig to. Some posters complained that my sigs were turned off (never did that), and now my sig is back to what it was before.
> 
> WTF??????
> 
> Edit: checked my CP, and it shows the lipslide sig even though in the forums I'm seeing the morality sig. Oooooooo, we're broken big time.


U just might be right about that,.. had the same problem the other day with my "Days Out" update, and just today I had a PM that didn't notify me when I got on the site! It _was_ listed up in my profile area @ the top of the page, but no pop up notification like I usually get!

didn't snowolf mention something about admin prob's recently?


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

C.B. said:


> At giants ridge, in bum fuck nowhere minnesota, I caught a lift with a Danish guy that I happened to have mutual friends with, in fucking Denmark. This world is small.


Where IN north MN do you board?


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> I rode up a chair in Bridger Bowl with a british skier who randomly freaked the fuck out and lost his mind due to heights I guess. He already kinda pissed me off when we started out because he pinched the fuck out of my leg with the damn bar. I had keep telling him to just look at me the whole time, told him how to get off the chair, talked to him like he was a new skier (We were on the chair to the North Bowl). He sits on the bench for 10 mins or so while I'm waiting on my buddies. All the sudden he proceeds to go down a double black and he kills it, haha. :icon_scratch:


After reading this whole thread this is still the oddest/funniest story. LOL


----------

